# D2 anybody? (dreamcast)



## Clairjoe (Dec 4, 2012)

I have been looking for a download for the game "D2" for dreamcast. I have been finding many uncompleted, unworking, or files that are just too big to fit onto a 700 mb 80 min cd-r. Can somebody help me find a good download of this game??? I have looked online for an actual copy but they range from $20-$90 and i don't really have the money right now, especially since it is for a Dreamcast game.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow I forgot that dc games can be burned into a cd and be played in any dreamcast.  Best security ever.  Back on topic,.  Wh about buying a bigger cd that holds more space.


----------



## Clairjoe (Dec 4, 2012)

Can dreamcast read bigger Cd's? i know they canot read DVDs or that would solve my problem. Where could i find bigger Cds if they can? because the stores by where i live only sell 700mb cds. also i still can't find a complete version of it, all the discs are broken up and it makes it almost unplayable, you have to swap discs mid game and it doesn't tell you which one to use or when to swap unless its the end of the 4 made discs for the game. :/ all downloads i find have 6-8 (cd 1a 1b 2a 2b etc.) and the info isn't linear so you have to keep swaping. This would get annoying, i just want to find a download with the 4 cdi files, like i found for an english version of Shenmue II


----------



## TheCasketMan (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry I do not .know a lot about CDs but if the game came out for the DC, then there should exist a cd with a bigger storage space.  If not, then a dual layer cd must had been used, if it is possible to have a dual layer cd.

UPDATE: on Wikipedia, it says that D2 used a GD-ROM cd which had a capacity of 1.2 GB


----------



## Clairjoe (Dec 4, 2012)

Dreamcast uses gdi's normally (gigabyte disc) but people have converted the files to cdi format downgrading sound and whatnot but they play as good as the original gdis, so theres more space on the actual discs than burned ones unfortunately :/


----------



## Depravo (Dec 4, 2012)

We *DO NOT HOST* or *PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs*; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs.
Members may *NOT ASK* and *MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION* or *LINKS* for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.
Members may also *NOT* mention torrent or warez-containing sites or channels by name or otherwise.
We do not condone piracy in any way.
Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download or share illegal files. The GBAtemp Forums are for discussion *ONLY*.


----------

